# Cycling possible reason for hard gains?



## thisisfromwork (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello guys,

So I've sorted out my workout schedule. Thanks to all the advise about that. This time, I've got a different question in mind.

I cycle to work around 20km back and forth. I mainly do this at least 3-4 times a week minus the day before/after leg day. Just wondering if I'd lose gains/have a harding time gaining because of this.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 2, 2015)

Not if you ate enough to make up for the calories you burn.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 2, 2015)

Cardio is not actually that bad for muscle building.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 2, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cardio is not actually that bad for muscle building.



yep, just keep up with cals.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 2, 2015)

Srock up on them Pop tarts for those rides


----------



## thisisfromwork (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for renaming the thread guys. I think I left a vague description as the title.  What would you suggest I take for the calories?


----------



## Dex (Nov 2, 2015)

thisisfromwork said:


> Thanks for renaming the thread guys. I think I left a vague description as the title.  What would you suggest I take for the calories?



More food. Replace what you burn or prepare to lose weight.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 2, 2015)

1) Calculate TDEE
2) Calculate Macros
3) Time optimal nutrient pairings with targeted activities (weight training, cycling)
4) Ensure macros consumed > TDEE
5) Sucks to all that and just eat Pop-Tarts & deadlift.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 2, 2015)

What they all said sounds good and obvious. Another thing you can try is staying in bed on days off. Your body is getting used to burning a shit load of calories per day. Trick your metabolism by staying in bed all day or as long as possible when at all possible. This is when your muscles will try to suck up the nutrients like a sponge for stock pile.


----------



## Govols (Mar 24, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> 1) Calculate TDEE
> 2) Calculate Macros
> 3) Time optimal nutrient pairings with targeted activities (weight training, cycling)
> 4) Ensure macros consumed > TDEE
> 5) Sucks to all that and just eat Pop-Tarts & deadlift.


Don't think advice gets much better than this.


----------

